# Leiomyosarcoma



## klkeibler (Aug 18, 2016)

My now 8 yr old golden girl, Jaicee, had a Leiomyosarcoma surgically removed by the oncologists at PVSEC in Pittsburgh 16 months ago. Excision was complete and she had a full recovery with 3 post surgical recheck ultrasounds, all negative for any signs of recurrence. The last ultrasound was feb 23 of this year. Today I took an X-ray of her abdomen just for recheck and peace of mind - and got just the opposite of that. I am completely shocked to see that it looks like the intestinal mass has returned, because she is having none of the signs she had before with this disease, but is really acting her normal self! We have an appt for consult with her oncologist. Does anyone have any experience with leiomyosarcomas in their goldens? I guess the oncologist was so positive about her surgery that I truly didn't expect it to return ??


----------

